# 99441/98966 Telephone Encounters



## MichelleLemmaCPC (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi!!   Here is a toss up question.    I hope someone can help!
*Has anyone encountered the new E/M telephone encounter codes? *

This question was asked at a 2008 CPT Changes seminar held by my employer, to which I had no answer.

1. If a provider is paged by the patient & the patient's call is returned, is this considered as being "initiated by the patient"?

2. If a provider calls a patient with lab results a week after the last E/M service, is this "initiated by the patient"?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!

Thanks,

M.L.


----------



## codegirl0422 (Mar 3, 2008)

Question 1: I would think this is initiated by the patient. They are prompting the initial call. But I think the reason for the call would need to be reviewed, to help determine if this code should be billed.  Sometimes you have to think about patient satisfaction. Is this during normal office hours or after hours?

Question 2: I would not think this is initiated by the patient. I would think this is part of the previous E/M, I hate to used bundled/globaled into the E/M but wouldn't that be part of the tests ran prompted from the E/M? I look it as a patient also, that should be a courtesy that is done. These codes are probably not reimbursed by insurance carriers, so the patient would be ultimately responsible for incurring these services. And if I got billed for them calling me with test results, I would be very displeased and upset and think about finding another provider. I understand doctor's have to make money, but I dislike the ones that are only out for money. 

I have not encountered these codes yet but this is my opinion. I do not have any documentation. Hope it helps.



MLemma9114 said:


> Hi!!   Here is a toss up question.    I hope someone can help!
> *Has anyone encountered the new E/M telephone encounter codes? *
> 
> This question was asked at a 2008 CPT Changes seminar held by my employer, to which I had no answer.
> ...


----------

